#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Интернет-лавка полезных продуктов. Москва.

## Svarog

Вот решил поделиться информацией.
Моя супруга держит интернет-лавочку (в основном для знакомых, друзей, коллег) по кедровым орешкам, маслу, ягодам, нектарам и т.п.: http://eccodar.ru/ (контакты есть на сайте).
Продукты свежие, есть сертификаты. Моя семья кушает всё, что продается в этом магазине, так что не стыдно предложить и вам.
О доставке надо договариваться по телефону, т.к. лавочка "для своих" и курьерской службы нет. Но можно пересекаться в метро в до/после рабочее время. Работает без предоплаты (если сумма заказа не супербольшая).

PS если что - предложение актуально для всех (и вегетарианцев и не-вегетарианцев  :Smilie: ) главное, чтобы вы могли забирать продукты в Москве или Красногорске.

----------

Аньезка (08.12.2011), Винд (08.12.2011), Дмитрий Белов (09.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

А в Питере такое есть?

----------

Wyrd (09.12.2011), Буль (09.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

> А в Питере такое есть?


Присоединяюсь!

_Хотя и дороговато: я заказываю 1 кг. кедровых орешков с доставкой из Сибири за 800 р._

----------


## Svarog

Я думаю, в Питере наверняка должны быть альтернативные предложения. В принципе та ниша, которую занимает наша лавочка это где то посередине между оптовой фирмой и розничной сетью (рынок, магазин). Чтоб было совсем понятно ценообразование - брат жены работает в оптовой компании и у нас есть возможность брать по их закупочной цене +10%, соответственно можем продавать ниже розницы. "С улицы" так к оптовику не подойдешь. К слову на рынках и ореховых палатках Москвы чищенные орешки стоят 1000-1500 тыс. руб.
Еще важен момент со сроком хранения. Чищенные орешки долго не хранятся. Правильный срок это не более 6 мес. в вакуумной упаковке.
Орешки, которые у нас в продаже, лущатся в Подмосковье и поступают к нам уже через неделю-две после переработки в десятикилограммовых вакуумных упаковках. Т.к. одна такая упаковка разбирается "на ура", то конечный потребитель получает реально свежие орешки. 
На рынках и палатках орешки обычно лежат россыпью и очень быстро портятся (т.к. в идеале должны храниться в сухом темном месте без доступа воздуха). Отличить правильные орешки от просроченных можно по вкусу - свежие имеют нейтральный или сладковатый вкус, а в запахе присутствуют нотки смолы (если понюхать пригоршню или из пакета). Просроченные орешки горьковатые на вкус и уже почти не пахнут.
Мне кажется не важно откуда заказывать - из Сибири или покупать в Москве или Питере, важно чтобы качество было высоким. Сейчас вот есть предложения от скидочных сайтов типа "группон", "биглион" и т.п. - у них цены бывают существенно ниже, но там не очень удобные способы оплаты и не совсем понятно, что с доставкой, да и попробовать качество "на зубок" наврядли дадут перед покупкой  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Присоединяюсь!
> 
> _Хотя и дороговато: я заказываю 1 кг. кедровых орешков с доставкой из Сибири за 800 р._


Это очищенные уже 800 стоят?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Дороговато ,так как нынче урожай кедровых орехов  очень высокий и сам лично покупал за  50 руб кило ,а  кто-то рассказывал ,что за 1000руб  мешок 50кг покупали .А очищенные у  нас стоят примерно 300руб не дороже .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> Дороговато ,так как нынче урожай кедровых орехов  очень высокий и сам лично покупал за  50 руб кило ,а  кто-то рассказывал ,что за 1000руб  мешок 50кг покупали .А очищенные у  нас стоят примерно 300руб не дороже .


Вы только уточняйте, что у Вас это в Бурятии  :Smilie: 

На счет урожая - Ваша правда, урожай очень богатый. Еще летом наш поставщик в Москве сам закупал по 750 рублей за кг чищенных партиями от 100 кг., а сейчас цены очень существенно упали. Но есть одно НО. Никто из крупных поставщиков Москвы цены не снижает умышленно, чтобы не обрушить рынок и с прицелом на повышение закупочных цен в следующем году. Ведь не секрет, что резкое повышение розничных цен может отпугнуть покупателя, тем более, что орешки это все таки не товар первой необходимости, хотя и очень полезный, вкусный и т.п.  :Smilie:  Те кто в бизнесе не первый год понимают, что если сегодня будут в розницу продавать по 500 рублей, то в следующем году, когда закупочная цена поднимется до 700 (а такой обильный урожай, как говорят, случается раз лет в 10-15), то продать людям за 1300-1500 уже будет нереально. 
Хотя не все держат цены, видел на днях, что фирма из Новосибирска готова продавать меньше чем за 300 рублей за кг чищенных, но самовывозом из Нска или доставляет почтой наложенным платежем. Правда оценить качество орешков можно будет только после оплаты и вскрытия посылки.  :Smilie: 
Но если есть прямой, проверенный контакт в Сибири, то конечно это здОрово!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

А где-бы купить  министанок для дома что-бы орешки от скорлупки аккуратно отделял,а  то зубы  уже болят  их щелкать.И вообще ,что за  цены ужасные аж 1500руб за  1  кг,у  нас в  самые неурожайные годы не выше чем 300руб за  кг.

----------


## Кунсанг

Сейчас 70 р. за кило продаются орехи. Цены ужасные, потому что там рядом не растут кедры.

----------


## Джигме

> Дороговато ,так как нынче урожай кедровых орехов  очень высокий и сам лично покупал за  50 руб кило ,а  кто-то рассказывал ,что за 1000руб  мешок 50кг покупали .А очищенные у  нас стоят примерно 300руб не дороже .


Я в Питере уже заказал за 850 руб. за кило сибирские очищенные. Это гораздо дешевле чем на развес на рынках. Скоро должны привезти, опробую качество.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Я в Питере уже заказал за 850 руб. за кило сибирские очищенные. Это гораздо дешевле чем на развес на рынках. Скоро должны привезти, опробую качество.


Я слово очищенные так понимаю ; без скорлупы -только ядро кедрового ореха ,а лущенные -это кедровые орехи в  скорлупе ,но не в  шишках и  без мусора.Лушенные у  нас сегодня еще раз уточнил по 70-80руб кг ,а  очищенные в меду или в шоколаде делает наша местная  кондитерская  фабрика ,цену  точно , незнаю но  не  дороже 300-500рую кило.

----------


## Буль

> Это очищенные уже 800 стоят?


Да, очищенные в вакуумной упаковке. Могу фотку прислать

----------


## Кунсанг

Очищенные неинтересно кушать, имхо. То ли дело щелкать орехи. А язык или зубы заболят только если очень долго щелкать.

----------


## Топпер

> Очищенные неинтересно кушать, имхо. То ли дело щелкать орехи. А язык или зубы заболят только если очень долго щелкать.


Простите, но это просто сибирский аналог семок получается.

----------

Буль (12.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Простите, но это просто сибирский аналог семок получается.


Не получается. Потому что разные категории.

----------


## Джигме

> Да, очищенные в вакуумной упаковке. Могу фотку прислать


Вы их прям в Сибири заказываете или в Питере? Если в Питере то можно мне в личку телефон кинуть? Я тут заказал себе но мне привезли на развес, а не в вакуумной упаковке, что не есть  хорошо.

----------


## Svarog

> Вы их прям в Сибири заказываете или в Питере? Если в Питере то можно мне в личку телефон кинуть? Я тут заказал себе но мне привезли на развес, а не в вакуумной упаковке, что не есть  хорошо.


Джигме, а что Вас смущает в том, что привезли не в вакуумной упаковке?

----------


## Джигме

> Джигме, а что Вас смущает в том, что привезли не в вакуумной упаковке?


А то что я не знаю как и в каких условиях и главное сколько времени их так хранили. В вакуумной упаковке более надежно все таки.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А то что я не знаю как и в каких условиях и главное сколько времени их так хранили. В вакуумной упаковке более надежно все таки.


Ну их теоретически могли бы хранить как угодно и сколь угодно долго, а потом запаковать в вакуумную упаковку и отправить Вам.

----------


## Svarog

Когда привозят на развес, надо обязательно пробовать, раз есть возможность  :Smilie: . Если вкус неприятный, горьковатый или кисловатый или присуствует резких запах, то лучше вообще не брать. У правильных орешков вкус сладковатый или нейтральный, а запах приятный.
А вакуумная упаковка это действительно не показатель. Точнее это показатель наличия вакуумного упаковщика, что тоже, само по себе, не показатель качества  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Когда привозят на развес, надо обязательно пробовать, раз есть возможность . Если вкус неприятный, горьковатый или кисловатый или присуствует резких запах, то лучше вообще не брать. У правильных орешков вкус сладковатый или нейтральный, а запах приятный.
> А вакуумная упаковка это действительно не показатель. Точнее это показатель наличия вакуумного упаковщика, что тоже, само по себе, не показатель качества


Но вероятность то выше что их упаковывали в промышленных масштабах.

----------


## Джигме

> Ну их теоретически могли бы хранить как угодно и сколь угодно долго, а потом запаковать в вакуумную упаковку и отправить Вам.


В промышленных масштабах вряд ли. Там товар привезли, запаковали, отправили покупателю.

----------


## Svarog

Джигме, если Вас успокоит наличие вакуумной упаковки, тогда покупайте только в ней и не сомневайтесь!  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (12.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Мне в орешки понравились. Посоветовал своей знакомой, которая в Москве живёт. Может быть будет покупать.

----------

Svarog (12.12.2011), Буль (12.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Вы их прям в Сибири заказываете или в Питере?


Я заказываю прям*о* из Сибири. Феномен интернета позволяет не кормить посредников-кровососов.

----------

Джигме (12.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Svarog не кровосос. Он хороший.

----------

Pema Sonam (12.12.2011), Wyrd (12.12.2011), Джигме (12.12.2011)

----------


## Svarog

Вне зависимости от способов приобретения розничная цена и там и там 800 руб.
Так что разница в субъективном отношении к процессу покупки и наличии/отсутствии вакуумной упаковки  :Smilie: 

В любом случае, хорошо что и в Москве и в Питере есть возможность покупать свежие орешки  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Svarog не кровосос. Он хороший.


Я тоже не считаю Svarog'а кровососом. Я писал о посредниках, "накручивающих" цену.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

По заказу привезли орехи кедровые из Владивостока,приморские кедровые орехи-гиганты по сравнению с  нашими местными бичурскими,закаменскими .Скорлупа очень твёрдая почти как у  фишташек ,но вкус разочаровал все-таки пресный ,хотя сочнее они наших ,так как растут они  в влажном ,дождливом  климате .Просто так пошелкать  их не  получается , и надо специальную" ореходавилку" что-ли.

----------


## Svarog

> Просто так пошелкать  их не  получается , и надо специальную" ореходавилку" что-ли.


В интернете пишут, что орешки надо хорошенько ошпарить кипятком. Сам пока еще не пробовал.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Ошпарить-то можно, но не разрушается ли там чего полезного?

----------


## Буль

Можно поставить вопрос и в другом ракурсе: а не разрушается ли при этом что-нибудь вредное?

Тем и движется колесо самсары. Скрипит, да крутится...

----------

